# Share your funniest tort pics



## thetortoiseguy (Nov 20, 2013)

...

giving me the look lol


----------



## stinax182 (Nov 20, 2013)

ha, he's cute!
here's a Russian tortoise i use to own waking up from a dirt nap


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice! Here's what I see first thing the morning when I look into the enclosure


----------



## FeZZek (Nov 20, 2013)

I didn't break into the sweet potato container...nut uh...nope




Redfoots playing in the fogger...

Gorillas in the mist....


Awwwww yeah!


----------



## alan88k (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi there,
This is when I was cleaning his enclosure n temporary putting him above a towel after a warm soak..


----------



## leash_wish (Nov 20, 2013)

I took this pic of Mango diving into some dandelion. It cracks me up.


----------



## LisaTurtle (Nov 20, 2013)

AZtortMom said:


> Nice! Here's what I see first thing the morning when I look into the enclosure



Hahhaha I love this!!!!


My rock pillow is soooooo comfy!!!


----------



## Peyton (Nov 20, 2013)

Doesn't like to be woken up


----------



## sulcata101 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have many... 

























My baby is a nut


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 21, 2013)

LisaTurtle said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Here's what I see first thing the morning when I look into the enclosure
> ...





That's hilarious!


----------



## AnnV (Nov 21, 2013)

OMG! These are great. We need a "funny face" tort calandar!!!


----------



## compassrose26 (Nov 21, 2013)

Lilo getting into a head scratch and giving me a sassy face and Lucy eating water.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 21, 2013)

compassrose26 said:


> Lilo getting into a head scratch and giving me a sassy face and Lucy eating water.



Those pics are awesome!




leash_wish said:


> I took this pic of Mango diving into some dandelion. It cracks me up.



I [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸mango and waffles [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I follow them on Facebook


----------



## Leo1986 (Nov 21, 2013)

Soakin sauna style


----------



## N4Nancy (Nov 21, 2013)

Nelson is loving his new enclosure!


----------



## sibi (Nov 21, 2013)

Now, that's funny lol


AZtortMom said:


> Nice! Here's what I see first thing the morning when I look into the enclosure




Almost fell off my seat I laughed so hard. At first I couldn't find him and almost went to the next post, when...I spotted a lone head 


stinax182 said:


> ha, he's cute!
> here's a Russian tortoise i use to own waking up from a dirt nap




I absolutely love, love your baby's many faces. He's a big mouth for sure He must have a wonderfully funny personality!


sulcata101 said:


> I have many...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alan88k (Nov 22, 2013)

N4Nancy said:


> Nelson is loving his new enclosure!



May I ask.. Is Nelson a yellow foot?


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 22, 2013)

sibi said:


> Now, that's funny lol
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> ...






Moe is the ultimate where's Waldo


----------



## justino4444 (Nov 22, 2013)

Not my tort but pretty cute either way


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 22, 2013)

THIS FORUM NEEDS SULCATA_SANDY's Oliver pictures! Like the dog basket one, or the fridge!


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 22, 2013)

Here is my tort Harry enjoying his spa time.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 22, 2013)

(In my best movie trailer announcer voice...)

"And back by popular demand, the gentle, the adorable, the utterly goofy....

OLIVER!!!!!!!"


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 22, 2013)

*massive applause*

Its about time!!! 
I was about to start chanting Oliver!! 

Those pictures are heart warming!


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 22, 2013)

tffnytorts said:


> *massive applause*
> 
> Its about time!!!
> I was about to start chanting Oliver!!
> ...



You are so cute [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[TURTLE]


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 22, 2013)

Ah yes, the dreaded "indoor tortoise".

He clearly is miserable. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: RE: Share your funniest tort pics*



AZtortMom said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> > *massive applause*
> ...



 thank you. I try. 

Lol!  jkjk




Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Ah yes, the dreaded "indoor tortoise".
> 
> He clearly is miserable. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



*with snarky attitude*
Clearly.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 22, 2013)

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Ah yes, the dreaded "indoor tortoise".
> 
> He clearly is miserable. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



*with snarky attitude*
Clearly. 
[/quote]

And would you expect anything less? [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: RE: Share your funniest tort pics*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes, the dreaded "indoor tortoise".
> ...



And would you expect anything less? [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
[/quote]

 Duh!! When a tort lives better than most of the human population, he has somethin going! My little guys had a mazuri mountain to keep them occupied during the horrendous rain 
I literally made an edible mound! They had a blast! Lots of little mazuri faces!


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 22, 2013)

tffnytorts said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Sulcata_Sandy said:
> ...



 Duh!! When a tort lives better than most of the human population, he has somethin going! My little guys had a mazuri mountain to keep them occupied during the horrendous rain 
I literally made an edible mound! They had a blast! Lots of little mazuri faces!
[/quote]

Happy torts indeed [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## sulcata101 (Nov 23, 2013)

sibi said:


> Now, that's funny lol
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> ...






Thank you!   he actually has a very sweet, and shy personality. He does have a very funny side also


----------



## leash_wish (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: RE: Share your funniest tort pics*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Ah yes, the dreaded "indoor tortoise.



Indoor tortoise is all I'm going to know with spoiled Canadian torts.


----------



## bedia (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi... This is Kemik the cat (Bones, he was just bones when he came) and Lollipop our Petshop rescue. They became friends the week they arrived )


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RE: Share your funniest tort pics*



bedia said:


> Hi... This is Kemik the cat (Bones, he was just bones when he came) and Lollipop our Petshop rescue. They became friends the week they arrived )



What a cute pair! Kort. Kitty and Tort!


----------



## FeZZek (Nov 24, 2013)

Does this count? Hahaha


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 24, 2013)

I call this sleeping position the "tullet", (turtle mullet). Uptight and proper in the front, and hanging loose and carefree in the back ;-) This dude cracks me up daily


----------



## Barista5261 (Nov 27, 2013)

sulcata101 said:


> I have many...



I absolutely LOVE this picture!!! "Peasant fetch me more greens! Make haste!" 



Pistachio rollin around on his new set of wheels. 



Do I have something stuck in my teeth?



After giving them some grass and weeds, I found Mr. Turtle like this. *cue dueling banjos* 



Mr. Turtle thinks he's Superman [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸



All dressed up for a night on the town [TOP HAT]



Excuse me, do I have something on my face?


----------



## GotTort (Nov 27, 2013)

Bottoms up!


----------



## Dave1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Every time after his food Bongo looks up at me and smiles at me


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: Share your funniest tort pics*



GotTort said:


> Bottoms up!



Hermans? Russian? Greek?


----------



## erica anne (Nov 27, 2013)

GotTort said:


> Bottoms up!



Love this! He looks like he is in ostrich mode lol.




bedia said:


> Hi... This is Kemik the cat (Bones, he was just bones when he came) and Lollipop our Petshop rescue. They became friends the week they arrived )



Adorable...and calendar worthy!


----------



## GotTort (Nov 28, 2013)

tffnytorts said:


> GotTort said:
> 
> 
> > Bottoms up!
> ...



russian, 8 months old. Don't know why he did that.


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 28, 2013)

GotTort said:


> Bottoms up!



OMG!!! That is HILARIOUS!!! Yes, you MUST submit that for the calendar!!!


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: RE: Share your funniest tort pics*



GotTort said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> > GotTort said:
> ...



Awe! He's so cute!


----------



## sulcata101 (Nov 28, 2013)

Here's some good ones.








.


----------



## AnnV (Nov 28, 2013)

Redfoot, Porche, with Mazuri face.


----------



## birdandtortoiselover (Nov 28, 2013)

And last but not least...the boyfriend and the tortoise sharing a romantic moment


----------



## Linz2491 (Nov 28, 2013)

My Russian thought she was going somewhere.


----------



## marcy4hope (Nov 30, 2013)

several months ago when i took this photo of my sulcata with a messy mazuri/substrate mouth, i thought it was funny cause it reminded me of the duck dynasty beards. but, now that i'm totally suspecting that my "louis" is really "lois", i'm thinking instead that i have a bearded female.


----------



## thetortoiseguy (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## thetortoiseguy (Dec 1, 2013)

My sleeping Russian lol he is always funny when he sleeps


Keep posting all of the torts are great 

Regards ~Scott


----------



## juli11 (Dec 1, 2013)

Every time hungry :-D


----------



## Barista5261 (Dec 1, 2013)

Pistachio has some of the funniest basking poses. I think he is trying out yoga. 





I gave my sullies pumpkin mixed into their greens for their Turkey Day dinner, and Mr. Turtle here had to go plow through it.... 

Here's what a sully looks like after sitting in purÃ©ed pumpkin, in case anyone's wondering.....


----------



## shellbabymom (Dec 1, 2013)

In the first photo I think Atlas decided to just relax in his food. And the other is him with bed head.


----------



## thetortoiseguy (Dec 2, 2013)

What breed is he/she


----------



## thetortoiseguy (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice torts guys keep posting 

~regards scott


----------



## thetortoiseguy (Dec 4, 2013)

[SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## leash_wish (Dec 5, 2013)

Mango photo bombed Waffles moment of Zen this morning.


----------



## katsbabey (Dec 5, 2013)

Babey loves her apple's and our man she gives kisses


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Dec 6, 2013)

leash_wish said:


> Mango photo bombed Waffles moment of Zen this morning.



That's priceless!!!


----------



## thetortoiseguy (Dec 11, 2013)

Haha


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: Share your funniest tort pics*



leash_wish said:


> I took this pic of Mango diving into some dandelion. It cracks me up.



Looks like Godzilla in Tokyo


----------



## thetortoiseguy (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## thetortoiseguy (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 13, 2013)

you can't see me! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Dec 13, 2013)

I was recently told that this photo makes my tortoises look like gangsters. Haha


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Dec 13, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> I was recently told that this photo makes my tortoises look like gangsters. Haha



They are cute!


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 14, 2013)

TortsNTurtles said:


> ShellyTurtleTort said:
> 
> 
> > I was recently told that this photo makes my tortoises look like gangsters. Haha
> ...



LOL! That's what they said about mine too!




The funny thing was, that I did not pose them like that. I found them sitting together like that in the morning and they remained like that while I cleaned and organized their enclosure.


----------



## shellbabymom (Dec 14, 2013)

He can sleep anywhere.


----------



## LisaTurtle (Dec 14, 2013)

shellbabymom said:


> He can sleep anywhere.



That's is too funny!!! They crack me up the funny ways they sleep


I wish I would've taken a picture of mine yesterday, he was sleeping with the front if his shell right up against the enclosure wall but his head and neck were sticking straight up and out so his neck and were chin pressed up against the side pointing straight up. Talk about a kink in the neck!


----------



## Barista5261 (Dec 14, 2013)

shellbabymom said:


> He can sleep anywhere.



*faceplant* 

I love this! 


Maybe if I ask reaaaal nicely, Santa will bring me two little spy cams I can set up in my torts' enclosures. They have the funniest, most awkward looking basking poses. One of them this morning was leaning up against the side of the enclosure, right front leg out and extended, like he only wanted to sun that one arm [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 14, 2013)

This is Little Ricky's, â€œwhoa is me" look.


----------



## sibi (Dec 15, 2013)

That is too funny Hahaha! [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] Are you sure he didn't have too much to drink? LOL Puts a new spin on s***faced, ay?



shellbabymom said:


> He can sleep anywhere.


----------



## shellbabymom (Dec 15, 2013)

Atlas is always in the weirdest positions. He's got such a cool personality though, and I've read about greeks being a little feisty but he's so laid back. He's definitely a clown!


----------



## thetortoiseguy (Dec 18, 2013)

I love all the pics


----------



## Cutva (Dec 24, 2013)

found her!


----------



## Cozl86 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chilling in the hot tub...


----------



## MzNENA (Dec 24, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> I was recently told that this photo makes my tortoises look like gangsters. Haha



LMAO they definitely look like gangsters! Almost as if they're saying "You walked into the wrong neighborhood" lol But adorable!


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 25, 2013)

look this male hermann try to do!!!!

He has been rejected multiple time by two other females hermanns in the same enclosure this summer. 

So.........






One more..................

Looks like this India star are waiting for someone to scrub his back.


----------



## Cutva (Dec 25, 2013)

my little gal Ruby!


----------



## Barista5261 (Dec 26, 2013)

I picked him up this morning to put him in his bath water and got this look in return.


----------



## StuMac (Dec 28, 2013)

Checked on Peaches and she is sound asleep in her water...... So cute. Hope she doesn't get wrinkly like I do when I doze in the bath!!


----------



## kezilulu (Dec 29, 2013)

This is the look I got when Sheldon first met me lol
xXx


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Dec 30, 2013)

Silly babies.


More funnies.


----------



## Barista5261 (Dec 30, 2013)

Pistachio vs. Willie Robertson Chia Pet. 

Score: Pistachio 1 Willie 0 

I took a video of this, gonna try to upload it.


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 31, 2013)

Tort sandwhich


----------



## doletorts (Jan 1, 2014)

Haha! Heres my tort eating.... He flipped up the bowl to get maximum food


----------



## kezilulu (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm the king of this log!


----------



## Kolorbl1nd (Jan 3, 2014)

he's so cute!


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 5, 2014)

Kolorbl1nd said:


> he's so cute!



Love the last one; very cute!!


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen, the ice cream truck has landed! 

Pistachio showin Willie Robertson what's up. 



Oh hai. What's that? You say I have something on my chin? Nonsense!


----------



## paarthurnax.tortoise (Jan 6, 2014)

FeZZek said:


> I didn't break into the sweet potato container...nut uh...nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sorry for my noob question, but what kind of tortoise is the one in the first picture? He is beautiful!


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 10, 2014)

"If I eat all my mazuri, maybe I'll be able to fly like Superman!"


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 15, 2014)

I took Pistachio out for his bath, and I got this look in return. Somebody was having fun in the dirt. 

"Woman, this better be important. I was halfway to China when you pulled me out of my dirt patch."


----------

